# Summer sausage help.. HOT



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

I recently did some snack sticks with jalapenos. I love the flavor but I am looking for more heat. Has anyone ever used habanero? I could use half jalapenos half habanero for flavor? Any ideas..I want some good flavored sticks and summer sausage with a hell of a kick.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Did you gut the peppers? If you leave seeds/membrane in they give a LOT more heat than if taken out.

I use home grown and dried cayenne (powdered or just crushed).

Habanero would probably do it... I used ghost pepper powder before and it was too much to enjoy.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I should say I use the cayenne in regular hot sticks. For jalapeno Sumner sausage I simply used additional jalapeno with seeds and membranes left in.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

Trap Star said:


> I recently did some snack sticks with jalapenos. I love the flavor but I am looking for more heat. Has anyone ever used habanero? I could use half jalapenos half habanero for flavor? Any ideas..I want some good flavored sticks and summer sausage with a hell of a kick.


How were the jalapenos prepared? A lot of the heat in peppers is in the seeds and tissue that connects the seeds to the 'meat' of the pepper. If you want more heat, use seeds and the connective tissue.

Dried peppers (like you buy for sausage making) are usually pretty lame.

You have to be careful with habanero. I made sausage sticks with it a while back and it was really good on first blush but the heat had a hell of a creeper with some serious hang time. My wife, kids and even other people that like hot stuff wouldn't touch more than a bite or 2. It's easy to use too much.

My latest 'fix' as been with ghost peppers. I grew a bunch this past summer and I really like the flavor. You have to be really careful with those though - to the point of wearing gloves when cutting them up, and a dust mask if you're chopping or gringing them.

If all you want is more heat to your existing recipe, add some ground cayenne pepper to the mix.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Well the ghost would be more potent than the habanero correct?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Trap Star said:


> Well the ghost would be more potent than the habanero correct?


Yes. Like 2-3 times the capsaicin


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

If you're trying to teach someone at work to leave your lunch alone, go with the ghost.


----------

